# MLB BLOWOUT GAME OF THE YEAR



## wadsonsilva (Jul 7, 2009)

MLB BLOWOUT GAME OF THE YEAR

Folks, we have found a easy winner for you today! 

Today we have available our MLB Blowout Game Of The Year guaranteed to win our we will give you 30 days of service free of charge, that is how easy this game is going to win!

We want you all to be part of this huge play, therefore today you get this huge play for only $50.00, that is 50% off.

Whatever you do, do not miss out on this easy winner, guaranteed to win or 30 days of service free of charge!

Grab this easy winners now by clicking on the following link...
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6630427
MoneyBookers, Western Union and MoneyGram payment options also available.

Make sure you load up on our MLB Blowout Game Of The Year and once you cash it in big do not forget about our Pre-Football Season Special Offer.

Grab our Pre-Football Season Special Offer now by clicking on the following link...
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6609447
MoneyBookers, Western Union and MoneyGram payment options also available.

With the football season just around the corner we have put together a special package to help you build your bankroll and at the same time let you get to know the quality of our service.

We our cashing over 70% of our plays and we look forward to a very profitable football season.

To get us ready for football season we are offering 50% off our monthly package, that is right, now you can join us for only $500.00.

Not only will you get 50% off, you will also get a few bonus days as this monthly package will end on August 12th, one day before the start of NFLX. Therefore the earlier you join the more days you get, if you were to join today you would get 37 days of service for only $500.00.

Come join us and see for yourself the profits of being a member.

http://www.vegaswiseguysports.com


COMP PLAY is MLB - DETROIT TIGERS -1.5 -110


----------



## wadsonsilva (Jul 7, 2009)

MLB BLOWOUT GAME OF THE YEAR! DO NOT MISS OUT ON THIS GAME, IT IS EASY MONEY IN THE BANK! IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR THAT ONE GAME TO CASH IN BIG THIS IS IT! THIS PLAY IS AVAILABLE FOR ONLY $50.00 AS WE WANT YOU ALL ON IT! WE GUARANTEE YOU THIS PLAY WINS OR YOU GET 30 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE, THAT IS A $1,000.00 VALUE! YOU CAN NOT GO WRONG, GRAB THIS EASY WINNER AND WAGER THE HOUSE, WIFE AND KIDS ON IT AS WE ARE TAKING THIS ONE TO THE BANK GUARANTEED!    

Grab this easy winners now by clicking on the following link...
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6630427
MoneyBookers, Western Union and MoneyGram payment options also available.


----------



## wadsonsilva (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats to all that grabbed our MLB BLOWOUT GAME OF THE YEAR and cashed in big!

Today we have available one solid play on the diamond at + odds.

Grab this easy winner now by clicking on the following link...
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6609402
MoneyBookers, Western Union and MoneyGram payment options also available.

Also do not forget about our Pre-Football Season Special Offer.

Grab our Pre-Football Season Special Offer now by clicking on the following link...
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6609447
MoneyBookers, Western Union and MoneyGram payment options also available.

With the football season just around the corner we have put together a special package to help you build your bankroll and at the same time let you get to know the quality of our service.

We our cashing over 70% of our plays and we look forward to a very profitable football season.

To get us ready for football season we are offering 50% off our monthly package, that is right, now you can join us for only $500.00.

Not only will you get 50% off, you will also get a few bonus days as this monthly package will end on August 12th, one day before the start of NFLX. Therefore the earlier you join the more days you get, if you were to join today you would get 35 days of service for only $500.00.

Come join us and see for yourself the profits of being a member.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


COMP PLAY is MLB - SEATTLE MARINERS -135


----------

